# Happy 1st Birthday Berlin!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, he turns one in about 20 minutes so I'm early . But happy birthday big guy!! :wub: I love this dog so much, I cannot even explain how much he has enriched my life. I cannot picture my life without him. He is always by my side, the best companion anyone could ever ask for. Owning him has taught me so much, and I survived the first year  This past ...10 months has been so much fun, I cant wait for our future adventures! I love you, my fuzzy little butthead :wub:

So, what does a one year old male GSD do to celebrate? Well, if you ask him....his response would probably be something along the lines of..."Sleep in, have a super long hose fight, roll in the mud, go swimming, chase the cats, and any other critter i can find...., get some dairy queen ice cream, eat a stinky raw hoof filled with tripe, more chasing of cats, and sniff a whole lot of butts and pee mail" 

Anyways, I made this video....A Year in Pictures.
Berlin v Hokschhaus - A Year in Pictures - YouTube


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Berlin! I hope you get to check off everything on your list!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday and lovely photo of the two of you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Love the video and the music on the video!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Berlin!! I loved the video


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy birthday you hairy hunk


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday big guy!!!! 
I can't believe Berlin is 1 already!! Have a blast today, but I'm sure the both of you will :wild:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Berlin!! Wishing you many, many more..


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He definitely knows its 'his' day, because he is being so mischievous!  Boycotted his breakfast, i'm guessing he would rather eat his cake. Lol. Just thinking back on this past year spent with him makes me tear up. He is my very best friend, my heart. He came to me during such a hard time, and filled my life with happiness and love. I am forever grateful. He is perfect for me. I love the very handsome dog my fuzzy little goofball has become, and look forward to continue watching him mature. I am so excited to see where life takes us, and what the future has to offer! Happy Birthday big guy!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful dude. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sooooo handsome, hope that your birthday is a great one and that you have many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Berlin!!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he reminds me of a teddy bear, lol, very handsome boy and happy birthday


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again guys!  

He had an eventful day. 


His carrot cake with yogurt frosting...yum! 


It's my birfday....I want cake for breakfast.


noms


Followed by a nice...exciting...hose fight




He also took a dip in his kiddie pool....chased the kitties, and got his dairy queen ice cream. He is too pooped out to eat his raw tripe filled hoof. Tough life


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------

